
Clarke's three laws  - baran
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clarkes_three_laws
======
georgecmu
Dead link, use this instead: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clarkes_Three_Laws>

~~~
baran
Whoops

------
theli0nheart
My favorite is the third, because it's true:

"Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic."

~~~
mkramlich
IIRC someone proposed a tongue-in-cheek corollary along the lines of:

"Any technology that _is_ distinguishable from magic is insufficiently
advanced!"

